# Throwing up + Kong



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Koda*

HI!!

You said she has been throwing up bile for a few nights?
Is she going #2 O.K.?
I don't understand what you said you would normally feed her more after getting sick?

Is it possible she ate a toy or something?


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

No, she is pooping fine, eating fine, playing like normal. She had this in the past - vet calls it acid reflux. When her stomach is empty she throws up bile because her stomach is so acidic. I should have said this in my OP. We know what is causing it we are just wondering if this is the right approach to resolve it and if anyone else had this issue.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Did the vet say 'why' you should not be giving her the frozen treat each night? Is there something wrong with the ingrediants (like the peanut butter)?

I give mine frozen beef broth with steak and raw buffalo every day, but I count it as part of a meal (so morning feed is less then dinner). I would be interested in the reason why your vet is against it.

I am looking forward to other thoughts on this as well...


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yea, my DH was the one who called and said it was a banana/applesauce/peanut butter kong which it really isn't. There is probably less than a tbsp of peanut butter but I am assuming that might be why they said not to give it every day. He didn't get clarification if the banana/applesauce was okay or not.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Sometimes my older dog throws up bile but it is really from treats or chews that her body could not digest. For example Costco had the dental chews on sale and they were the bone looking type. I would give the dogs one a day but in the middle of the night she thru up chucks. I think this is different though from what your pup is doing....but just a thought could it be non-digestible pieces of stuff left over?

Do you feed your dog twice a day?


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I do not know why banana, applesauce, and peanut butter would be bad. Maybe your vet thinks it is to much in fat and richness. I guess you could put smaller amounts in the kong. The dog would not know the difference, as long as she is still getting the kong!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yea, she has done the throwing up bits of undigestible stuff but this was different. There was nothing in it. 

We are currently transitioning her to two meals a day which is why it was weird because she is technically getting more at night now than she did in the past. We will try the two meals at night and hopefully this will help.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Watson was doing the same thing, and our vet said it was very common among puppies. We originally divided his dinner in half and gave the first half at about 6:30 pm and the second half at about 9:30 pm. That helped, but not 100%. I think he needs his full dinner plus the snack, so we’ve decided to cut his breakfast portion in half and give one half as his nighttime snack. 

Reading back, that sounds confusing, so here’s how it goes. Watson now gets 2 1/2 cups of Canidae kibble a day: 1/2 c. for breakfast, 1/2 c. for lunch, 1 cup for dinner, and 1/2 c. for snack before bed.

We feed him all his meals in a Kong Wobbler, which makes him work for it without the added calories of a regular Kong. Our older puppy, Pippa, gets all her meals in frozen Kongs: kibble with a little water dribbled in plus either peanut butter, banana, or pumpkin at the end to seal it. The only time we feed her in a bowl is when the temps drop to the single digits. I just don’t have the heart to fill her tummy with more “ice”!


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

baumgartml16 said:


> We are currently transitioning her to two meals a day which is why it was weird because she is technically getting more at night now than she did in the past. We will try the two meals at night and hopefully this will help.


Just noticed this. Maybe she’s not quite ready to go to two meals a day? Consider going back to three a day for a few weeks and then try again?


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Sosoprano said:


> Just noticed this. Maybe she’s not quite ready to go to two meals a day? Consider going back to three a day for a few weeks and then try again?


Why would that make it worse though? She isn't getting any less food and she is getting more now before bed time than she usually did when part of that was during lunch...

If that is the problem we will keep her on three but I just would have thought it would be better with her eating more at night.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

When we were giving Darby an anti-inflammatory that bothered his stomach, the Vet recommended a Pepcid 30 min before dinner. Worked great to reduce his acid reflux.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

They mentioned giving tums or pepcid before bed. We might have to try that as well.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Welcome to the club!! Ranger is an empty stomach vomiter. He can't go longer than 8 hours without food in his belly or he vomits bile.

In his case, it stopped being so bad when he switched to raw but will still happen occasionally. Last school term was tough because I was leaving the house at 6am and getting home at 2pm. So by the time I got home at 2pm, it'd already been 8 hours since breakfast. No way could he wait another 4 hours til 6pm for his supper...which would still mean that his breakfast would be 12 hours. Argh!

I had to give him a snack around 2pm and then I could push his supper back to 7-8pm. Really, it depends on what works best for your schedule and keeping your dog's belly from being completely empty.

Our schedule THEN was this:
6am: breakfast
2pm: snack (sardines, cookies, raw egg, frozen mackerel, frozen kong)
7pm: supper
10pm: cookie before bed

Now, we do this:
9am: breakfast
2-4pm: snack (training treat, frozen kong, cookies, etc)
8pm: supper
10pm: cookie before bed

I always do a late supper because during the day, there's more opportunity for the dog to get something in the belly. Random cookies, training treats in training sessions, etc. At night, it's a long time between supper and breakfast, especially if supper is at 5-6pm. 

Try a few cookies before bed and see if that helps. I have big peanut butter cookies and Ranger gets one when I tell him, "bedtime" and he runs onto his bed. It really helps.

As for the stuffed kong, I can't think of a reason why your vet wouldn't want you to give her one every day unless weight is an issue. Peanut butter is high in fat, but as long as the whole kong isn't filled with peanut butter, it shouldn't be an issue. Banana and applesauce is all pretty healthy. 

You can always take some of her supper (like 1/2 cup) and mix it with pumpkin, stuff it into the kong, top with peanut butter, and then freeze it. Offer that to her as her 'snack' either a few hours before or after her supper. Then try a cookie before bed and you should be good to go.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Well it happened again last night (gagged but didn't throw anything up). We fed her 1/2 dinner at 7 and other 1/2 at 930. This time the gagging didn't happen till 630, though


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

What food is she eating? It's possible the food could be causing it.

Ranger can't have kibble with grains in it, especially oats or rice. He'll be fine for 2-3 weeks, then he starts vomiting randomly. Sometimes bile, sometimes weird little bits. The final straw was when he was fed breakfast at 7am and then 8 hours later threw up his breakfast...NONE of the kibble had been digested whatsoever. There was whole, swollen kibbles and chewed up swollen bits of kibble in his vomit but nothing had been digested, even after 8 hours! And this was a brand of kibble that people generally agree is a 'good' brand. 

So, it's possible she's not doing well on the food. Are you transitioning her to an adult food? Or has she been fed the same food for awhile? The signs I noticed with Ranger were more behaviour than appearance. His coat was still glossy, but he was listless occasionally, began getting ear and eye infections, and vomiting randomly. 

Hope you get it figured soon!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

That is my thought now. Someone mentioned high fat content can cause it and she is still on puppy food right now. We are thinking maybe the fat in that is taking its toll. Going to the vet soon to have her looked at!


----------



## Deedrahsue (Aug 19, 2018)

Sounds like peanut butter allergy which can cause the vomiting. It happened to my poodle now we removed peanut butter all stomach issues are resolved.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Angelina said:


> Did the vet say 'why' you should not be giving her the frozen treat each night? Is there something wrong with the ingrediants (like the peanut butter)?
> 
> I give mine frozen beef broth with steak and raw buffalo every day, but I count it as part of a meal (so morning feed is less then dinner). I would be interested in the reason why your vet is against it.
> 
> I am looking forward to other thoughts on this as well...




Ooo I like that.. how do you feed the frozen beef broth? Is this a low sodium canned beef broth? That would be really good if you could stop up the Kong and fill it and freeze it but it has a tiny little hole on the other side.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Zeke1 said:


> Ooo I like that.. how do you feed the frozen beef broth? Is this a low sodium canned beef broth? That would be really good if you could stop up the Kong and fill it and freeze it but it has a tiny little hole on the other side.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This thread was posted over 6 years ago. I wouldn’t expect a response, the OP hasn’t posted recently. Perhaps other members have suggestions.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

LynnC said:


> This thread was posted over 6 years ago. I wouldn’t expect a response, the OP hasn’t posted recently.




[emoji50][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847] thank u [emoji8] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJGoldenMom (Jan 11, 2018)

Mia is 7 months old and still on 3 meals a day. I give her a peanut butter, banana, and applesauce kong pretty much every evening. Just like yours it is only a little bit of peanut butter on the large open end and the rest is the applesauce and banana. Usually I use the puppy kong but sometimes I use the larger one. Mia has never had a problem with it. Maybe the vet thinks the applesauce is too acidic with Koda's acid reflux? I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## savannabanna (May 22, 2018)

Charlie is also an empty stomach bile barfer in the morning.. Not sure how to fix it as we've been waking up to it still to no avail.. Works good if we stay up till midnight but thats not ideal


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

A friend's dog has acid reflux with symptom of waking them up at 3 or 4 am and wanting to go outside. Then throwing up bile. They split dinner giving 3/4 at regular dinner time and then 1/4 before bedtime. It improved. After some time, possibly a year, it began to happen again, and their vet advised them to give a pepcid AC. I don't remember the dosage or interval. They have a small dachshund mix so it would be a smaller dose than for a Golden. It helped their little guy and everyone slept better.


----------

